# Magic Underwear



## JM (Mar 11, 2008)

[video=youtube;KsXzHLiHTOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsXzHLiHTOU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 11, 2008)

Interesting video.

I spent six years working in a funeral home. When a Mormon died, they wouldn't let us dress them, but sent in a group of men (or women if the deceased was a lady) and they dressed the body, magic underwear and all.

Ol' Bob Larson. He came to my Christian high school in the mid 1970s. What a hoot. Back then he was preaching against rock and roll. I remember him telling us that when Bob Dylan sang "Lay Lady Lay" it probably wasn't about his wife.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 11, 2008)

silly sacred secret underwear with signs on them
magic masonic mormon underpants


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 12, 2008)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> Ol' Bob Larson. He came to my Christian high school in the mid 1970s. What a hoot. Back then he was preaching against rock and roll. I remember him telling us that when Bob Dylan sang "Lay Lady Lay" it probably wasn't about his wife.





Say it ain't so, Mike!

Has there ever been a more heart-felt love song?

Why wait any longer for the world to begin
You can have your cake and eat it too
Why wait any longer for the one you love
When he's standing in front of you



As for the underwear . . .



> The garment is thought to symbolize the "coats of skins" which Jehovah (Yahweh) made for Adam and Eve before casting them out of the Garden of Eden (Genesis 3:21). It is worn, in part, to remind adherents that they have made special oaths and covenants to God. Members of the LDS Church today are commonly clothed in the garments, together with outer temple clothing, for burial. The garment is believed to be a spiritual "shield and protection" against the powers of evil (and against physical harm, according to some adherents).


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 12, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Dr Mike Kear said:
> 
> 
> > Ol' Bob Larson. He came to my Christian high school in the mid 1970s. What a hoot. Back then he was preaching against rock and roll. I remember him telling us that when Bob Dylan sang "Lay Lady Lay" it probably wasn't about his wife.
> ...



I know, right? 

Rock and Roll has come a long way from the days when _Lay Lady Lay_ was considered evil. Wonder what ol' Bob thinks about Type O Negative or Korn or Lamb of God?


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 12, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> > Members of the LDS Church today are commonly clothed in the garments, together with outer temple clothing, for burial.



Yep. That's what I'm talking about. The Mormons would come to the funeral home and dress their departed in the proper burial clothes.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 12, 2008)

Magic underwear - I've actually seen it. Kooky, but just think - you'll never have plumber butt again.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 12, 2008)

My underwear is magic, too! Throw it and it sticks to the wall!





Oooooooohhhhhhh gross.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 12, 2008)

Magic undies? I'm at work now and don't have time to watch, but looks like a definite "must see" later at break...magic undies?


----------



## caddy (Mar 12, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Magic underwear - I've actually seen it. Kooky, but just think - you'll never have plumber butt again.


 
................


----------



## Stephen (Mar 12, 2008)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> Interesting video.
> 
> I spent six years working in a funeral home. When a Mormon died, they wouldn't let us dress them, but sent in a group of men (or women if the deceased was a lady) and they dressed the body, magic underwear and all.
> 
> Ol' Bob Larson. He came to my Christian high school in the mid 1970s. What a hoot. Back then he was preaching against rock and roll. I remember him telling us that when Bob Dylan sang "Lay Lady Lay" it probably wasn't about his wife.



 I have not heard Bob Larson's name since I was a youth minister over ten years ago. I was not impressed with him and he was a real nutcase. There were some questions of adultery and lack of integrity. He always loved to make an issue of something that was not an issue and was such a sensationalist. He would make a good host for a talk show.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 12, 2008)

Poor Bob Larson... I use to listen to him 20 years ago. His Theology has taken such a turn. He is into a major exorcism ministry. I listened to him one night on Coast to Coast. That is the Art Bell UFO talk show on the radio. Bob is wacked now. 

Magic Undies? What a hoot. They only showed the guys undies. The woman said there were Aaronic and Melchisedec symbols on the womans underwear. I wonder what the symbols look like. The men's symbols were from the Masonic Symbol.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 12, 2008)

caddy said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > Magic underwear - I've actually seen it. Kooky, but just think - you'll never have plumber butt again.
> ...



Remember what they always tell you in the anti-drug lectures applies here as well: Crack kills.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 12, 2008)

I had some holey underwear, but my wife threw them out.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 12, 2008)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> I had some holey underwear, but my wife threw them out.



I am not married. I keep mine till they are unwearable. It saves money.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 12, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Dr Mike Kear said:
> 
> 
> > I had some holey underwear, but my wife threw them out.
> ...



TMI!!!


----------

